# Diluting Virosol



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I know there are some posts about this but...

I'm off to get some Virosol today and I plan on having my wheels off and cleaning all the wheel wells and springs etc...etc...

How much Am I supposed to dilute it by safely to degrease nicely etc.

I take it I can clean the wheels too?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1 in 10 should do it I have just yesterday used it un diluted on the under side of the bonnet of my TT ( mine is not laquered ) and it came up a treat


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Can you spray undiluted virosol onto wheels when you have lots of brake dust etc... :?:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

i have used undiluted virosol on wheels before, but I tend to do this like once a month, and then wax/seal the wheels afterwards...

Martin, if you are thinking of removing the wheels may I suggest undiluted virosol, followed by Megs 3 Step... I do that once a month, works wonders, makes my wheels look like new again, also aids with the cleaning on a weekly basis too 

Amz


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Anywhere from neat to a 1:10 dilution depending on how much dirt you need to remove...stronger for heavy soiling; it's as easy as that!

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I put it in an old spray bottle 50:50

spray it on the wheels(as a pre-wash) and then wash as usual

just the job

will use it more diluted is seeling with wax afterward (front bumper) for example

also good on cookers, sinks, bathrooms, etc


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Tried all kinds of dilutions and again IMHO it is not worth diluting more that 25% at most, 10% is good enough and saves you wasting it.
Whether you use it undiluted or diluted, it still reuquires agitating, especially the dreaded brake dust. Maybe I don't want to stand waiting for the undiluted to work, because I find it doesn't.

Save your money, dilute 10:1, put it in a Mr Musscle spray bottle and apply.
Use a soft brush and agitate it then wash it off. 
To really clean the wheels and brakes, you still ned to remove them every now and again to give them a good clean. 8)


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you as always gents! :wink:

Have a nice day! 

Regards,

Martin


----------

